# Getting A Good Setup



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, in my last thread I stated I wanted to hunt a rabbit, no it's not for pest control, and no I'm not going to eat it. It may sound weird.... but I simply want to go through the proccess of the hunt, skinning it and presserving the hide. I'm sure there will be different oppinions on this. Anyway, I was wondering what would be a good setup, because I don't believe that my truemark will cut it. and I don't just want to shoot something and either it get away or sit there realing around before I can stick some more shots into it or kill it some other way, yes, alot of it is aim and practice, but even like that I'm not confident that the truemark will do it and confidance in your sling is important. so what would be a good setup that would be verry effective? I need something readily available and cheap, aswell as easily and inexpensively constructed if that's the best route to take. Also, are there any people on here who sell hunting slingshots and good flat bands for a very reasonable price and little shipping?

Thanks and I look forward to your advice,


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AMT15 said:


> Also, are there any people on here who sell hunting slingshots and good flat bands for a very reasonable price and little shipping?
> 
> Thanks and I look forward to your advice,


Devoman, Wingshooter, Bill Hayes, A+ Slingshots, Flatband, Flippinout,... etc
http://slingshotforu...-vendors-forum/

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I would add Tex, but other than that, I believe Northerner said it all..buy from one of those and you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you aren't eating it don't kill it, simple as that. Anything other is irresponsible in spades. Please, if you kill an animal, at least TRY to eat it. You might do well to call it pest control and eat it IF the meat is good if you understand my meaning. Hunting for hides and experience is great, but you may as well experience the meat of the hunt if you are killing stuff. That's my philosophy at least.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Karok01 said:


> If you aren't eating it don't kill it, simple as that. Anything other is irresponsible in spades.


Or he could keep the hide and offer the meat to a friend, just as simple.









@AMT like the other members said, we have some excellent vendors here that have products that will get the job that you want done Also, look around in the DIY section and give making one yourself then you can get the full experience from start to finish.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sure you can find something ace in the Vendors section!

I don't know about where you are from but here in England, rabbits are classed as vermin and many farmers would be glad to have someone get rid of them. What I will say is that, don't knock it before you've tried it! Rabbit meat for me is gorgeous! 
If you google 'rabbit recipes', i'm sure many different options will turn up and you would be able to find one that sounds some what appetising.

Cheers Luke


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

To be honest, I'd say the slingshot is not best for skins (especially if you're not used to it already) as when you get the skin off the animal, you want it to be as clean as possible. To get head shots you need to be good at the sling, so if you just want them, get an air-rifle, give the meat to a friend. Or even better yet, if you're allowed, start trapping. If you really want to hunt, I suggest you start practicing now (it's the band/ammo set that makes the shooter) and then you can pass on the meat to someone who appreciates it ... the poorer the better.


----------



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'M A VEGAN!!!!! No meat. And if I did eat any meat, it wouldn't be rabbit. According to the biblical laws there are clean animals(fit for food) and unclean meats(not fit for food). Rabbit falls in with the unclean meats, so it's not something I'd give away. otherwise, that would be a good idea. And this isn't a full time thing, I don't really hunt with it, it's just pretty much a once or twice time thing as far as I'm conserned. otherwise, the slingshot only ever gets used for plinking and pest control.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i admire your honesty and understand completely what your thinking to do . good luck with it .


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

In reference to the biblical laws, God put them in place as the first covenant to 1. Set his people(Jews) apart from other nations, 2. Protect them from diseases common in under cooked meat. When Jesus came, a new covenant was set in place when He died and to save the world from their sins if they accept his gift. The old covenant was abolished and a the new covenant was set in place. Paul even tells peter in Acts that it was ok to eat meat and he provided some for him (acts 11:7). This law was abolished because of the modern medicine revealing the diseases in uncooked meat, and also because salvation became free to the whole world through Jesus, not just the Jews.

Just clarifying








Good luck with the hunting!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Not to offend, but this thread is lead down a road to the possibilies of an out of control thread. This forum has a diverse membership, and certain subjects are not agreed upon. I am taking preventive measures and locking this thread. Politics and Religion are heated topics for which there is no place on the forum for.

Thank you for understanding

LGD


----------

